# Squeak at front of engine



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Had a squeak a few weeks ago and took it into the dealer. They replaced both my belts and the sound was gone. A week or so later the noise has returned. Its very loud at start up and then as the car warms up the noise will cease. Anyone else have anything like this? My car is going back to the dealer saturday but I'd like ti hear what you guys here think...


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

sounds more like a bearing to me? A pully like the idler??


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah, I've got the same issue.For me it was the belt so I sprayed some belt dressing on it and it went away. When it's cold out,20's or lower, (I live in New Jersey) it happens but after it warms up it goes away.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Same here*



fiacovo said:


> yeah, I've got the same issue.For me it was the belt so I sprayed some belt dressing on it and it went away. When it's cold out,20's or lower, (I live in New Jersey) it happens but after it warms up it goes away.


Especially the next couple days in Jersey are bitter cold 10-20 degree wind chill. I had a couple hoopty cars I parked outside:agree, when it is real cold in morning, the belts sqeeled like a pig, but drove around block and was quite as a mountain goat.


----------

